# BLI E7-A/B project... Behemoths for the paint booth



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

BLI E7-A/B... both powered, with Paragon2 sound.
The A unit was purchased from Modeltrainstuff. The B unit (extremely scarce!) from Bandit's. I got the last one.

They'll be stripped and repainted & lettered for Southern Pacific in Bloody Nose motif... circa 1958.
A unit will be #6002.
B unit will be #5908.

_Monster pulling power!_
Total length is 19-3/4".
These beauties are superbly detailed, and are excellent runners.
They're massive and heavy, and together can probably pull three or four dozen passenger cars (all wheels are powered). Each one has no trouble pulling fifteen heavyweights... which is my entire roster.
I think the B unit outruns the A a little. They'll have to be speed-matched I guess. A friend has done that with all my SD's and RS11's. Or maybe the BLI decoders will compensate for that in consist mode. We'll see (I'm still using a DC powerpack until I get used to the NCE PowerCab). I'm a slow learner?

Except for my AHM Big Boy, these are the biggest and heaviest locomotives I've ever owned.

The only detail-mods needed to bring them to 1958 trim, are a Nathan M5 horn on the A unit, along with two firecracker antennas.
I'll install Kadees of course.

They make an eye-popping Odd Couple now, but after repaint to SP Lark Dark Gray, they'll look awesome. _Titans in dark satin_.
No weathering, except for trucks & couplers... and a little topside diesel soot.
I'm thinking of weathered silver trucks... typical of dress-up protocol for PR photos.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Southern Pacific E7's*_
_(from 1947 to the mid 1960's)_

_Info based on research:_
• SP took delivery of 6 A-units and 12 B-units starting in 1947.
• E's were delivered without nose numbers... they were stenciled on in SP paint shops.
• E's were not used in freight service.
• E's were sometimes MU'd with PA's.
• Most early E's for first class and 'name' trains were in Daylight paint.
• E's for mail trains and standard heavyweight & Pullman service were in Bloody Nose paint.
• _By 1958, all E's were in Bloody Nose paint._
• Starting in 1953, retractable front couplers were replaced with standard outboards.
• In 1954, #6004 was fitted with a plow, but it was removed in 1955.
• At some time in mid '50's, #6004 was equipped with a grab-iron ladder behind the left-side number board.
• In 1955, all E's were equipped with airfoils and fairings at each end of the roof mounted radiators.
• By 1955, the A200 Blatt horns were replaced by Nathan M5's.
• By the mid '50's, cab roofs were adorned by as many as three antennas.
• By the mid '50's, the lower headlight was the main... the upper was a Mars light (which were maintenance nightmares).
• By 1961, Mars lights were eliminated, and the upper headlight was converted to a dual lamp, single housing reflector, emulating (quasi) Ford-Edsel automotive design.

E7's were the workhorses of _"The Camel"_ from Chicago to Dallas, and from El Paso to L.A. Their long distance stamina was legendary.

I have no info on the last survivors, or where they might be preserved.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow! Looks like more than just a re-paint.....lots of details for you to model....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> Wow! Looks like more than just a re-paint.....lots of details for you to model....


Not at all...
Just the three mentioned things in the O.P.
• M5 horn
• Two firecracker antennas
• Kadees

The 'info' post was just info... no plans for anything else but paint and lettering. These beauties are too well detailed to mess with.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

FWIW, _Bandit's Model Trains_ is an excellent source.
They ship orders the same day as received, and Bryan is a top notch customer service guy.
He even called me from the Post Office, to make sure my new address was legit before he mailed the B unit.

Kudos!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> Not at all...
> Just the three mentioned things in the O.P.
> • M5 horn
> • Two firecracker antennas
> ...


What about those air foils and fairings.....? Or are yours before 1955?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> What about those air foils and fairings.....? Or are yours before 1955?


Minutia detail on that level is neither necessary or practical, and would hardly even be noticed.
Besides, I'm not sure E7 airfoils are even available commercially, (Canon doesn't have them) and if they are, I'm not sure I'm capable of applying them with a steady hand.
The M5 horn, and two antennas will do, because they can easily be seen from above (unlike razor-thin airfoils). These models are otherwise so well detailed, that messing with them any further would be foolhardy on my part.
I like detail, but _minutia_ -- not so much. I got a little crazy with the 44 & 45 tonners, with things like wipers and such, but those were mostly to test my shakey hands, and the originals did look a bit ridiculous.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Promo write-ups for these say they operate on 18" radius curves...
But that's individually, not together. When coupled together, and the diaphragms are touching, it's dicey.
They will negotiate an 18" radius together, but just barely. Fortunately, they'll be running on 22" and 28" curves when pulling trains.
On my track plan, there's a double-switch 'S' out of the terminal that I have doubts about, but we'll see.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Good find... Maybe.
Pre-ordered a Walthers Southern Pacific PA/A, circa 1946, (with sound) due late August.
It'll probably be very late... like mid 2018.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing how these turn out. I really like the smooth running of my BLI locomotives and I was disappointed that I couldn't find an E or F unit in Great Northern "original" paint scheme from them (your unit has the "simplified" scheme). I thought about trying to repaint one, but I don't think my painting ability would be up to it. Best of luck, patience, and a steady hand to you.

Mark


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm amazed (and a bit puzzled) by some of the detail minutia on these diesels...
Until I put on the OptiVisor, I couldn't tell what some of the roof accouterments were.
Eight pairs of tiny, perfectly formed lift-rings, seemingly cast onto the shell, with as much definition as add-on individual Tichy rings.
I have no idea how that's accomplished.
Also, the grille screening and mesh detail has to be magnified to tell that it's not 'see through'.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Screens, grabs, and roof detail*_...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*End Details*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Began the project today, Thursday, Sept 21st.
I may not post photos until it's done.
It'll be awhile.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Got them Isopropyl stripped and ready for priming.
Wasn't easy...
Lots of top detail, and the side ladder grabs were difficult to get around and under. Soft toothbrushes and patience to the rescue.
Primer next.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

LateStarter said:


> _*Southern Pacific E7's*_
> _(from 1947 to the mid 1960's)_
> 
> _Info based on research:_
> ...


As far as I can determine there is only one E7 preserved (in static display), PRR 5901 at the Pennsylvania RR Museum. I'm supposing that E8's and E9's were preferred for operable preservation candidates. The E7 units were less desirable candidates for rebuilding, not just because of the lower horsepower rating but because the 567A engines had some design shortcomings with the water manifold arrangements, as compared to 567B engines in E8's and 567C engines in E9's.

Great models! I'll be interested to see your SP red and gray paint job. Found a cool pic of SP E7 #6107 in Niles Canyon in 1965 ...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Huge savings.*_

This is a serious undertaking, but a huge savings as well.
As confident as I am in the end result, I've discovered how expensive it'd be to have it all done on the professional market.

• Stripping alone would be $15 to $20 per unit.
• Custom paint & decal job would be $240 to $280 (based on hourly rates).
• Custom detailing runs $45 to $60 per hour.
• Weathering runs $20 to $30 flat rate.

Total cost for a pro job would be anywhere from $335 to $415... plus shipping both ways.

As near as I can figure, my total cost (besides the purchase price) will be in the neighborhood of $45 (four Kadees, three detail parts, Microscale decals, and two colors of paint, plus primer).
Seeing as I already had those on hand, it almost seems like a freebie.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Ace said:


> ... I'll be interested to see your SP red and gray paint job. Found a cool pic of SP E7 #6107 in Niles Canyon in 1965 ...


Thanks for the SP photo! :smilie_daumenpos:
Not too many clear shots out there.

It helps to confirm placement of lettering. No broadside photos that I can find, and B-unit pics are non existent.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I must say, that outside of a Central Valley truss bridge, these are the biggest things that have ever been on my paint booth turntable.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The biggest challenge will be getting the A & B lettering (as well as the rear panel numbers) all on the same plane as they sit on the tracks.
The bodies connect at slightly different heights on each.
It may require 'unshelling' and 'reshelling' a time or two.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

SP E7B units in red and gray didn't have the "Southern Pacific" lettering *??*


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Ace said:


> SP E7B units in red and gray didn't have the "Southern Pacific" lettering *??*


Well, the 'as delivered' units were in Shasta Daylight and Golden State paint schemes, and those B's weren't lettered... only the A's.
However, the info I have is, the Bloody Nose B's _were_ lettered.
Those models may have been erroneously researched by marketing people who only saw photos of the delivered paint schemes, and made assumptions.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I stand corrected...
_*Just found this on the Espee Railfan E7 page:*_

_"Initially the Southern Pacific roadname appeared in the two upper panels between the carbody air intake grilles on both the A and B units. By 1949 the roadname on the A units was moved to the center of the 3 lower panels, between the cab door and engine room door. The B units lost all roadname lettering, just having the roadnumber."_

Shows how much I know!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

ModelMaster gray enamel primer covered superbly and dried like silk...
It'll be a little tricky to distinguish coverage of the Lark Dark Gray finish coat, but I'm sure it'll go well.
My major concern is the scarlet MicroScale Bloody Nose decal pieces... they have to go on perfectly straight, without wrinkling around the bulldog nose.
And then the nose number has to overlay without _looking_ like an overlay.
The M5 horn and firecracker antennas look pretty cool.
I'm considering replacing the BLI wipers with more detailed ones. Not sure just yet.
Two E7-A's had plows for a few months. Not sure if that'd look good or not.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I picked up a set of E7As and Bs for the Daylight train I bought. They're painted in the Sunset paint.

Here's some eye candy video too.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

D&J Railroad said:


> I picked up a set of E7As and Bs for the Daylight train I bought...


Wow!
Beautiful!!
Are they both powered?
And is that the MTH set?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> Wow!
> Beautiful!!
> Are they both powered?


Yes, all powered, BLI set. I picked up a second B unit since I made that video.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice !!!! the amount of space you have is something else, only in my dreams! 
Can't wait to see it all decorated. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Nice !!!! the amount of space you have is something else, only in my dreams!
> Can't wait to see it all decorated. :smilie_daumenpos:


Model railroads are never completed. They are a constant work in progress.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Yep, it's confirmed...*_

Bloody Nose B-units we're _not lettered_.
Only numbered.
Thanks, Ace!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Wipers and other stuff*_

I've decided to change to aftermarket commercial scale wipers.
A-Line #29200's have been around for years. They have a subtle profile, and look great.
The BLI wipers just look a bit wierd.

Also, many of the prototype E7's ladder climb rails and grabs were painted white (especially for PR photos).
But that looks odd on the model, so I'm making them _black_.

A-unit trucks will be silver. B-unit's black.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

The Daylight scheme was really beautiful and I got to wondering why it was discontinued. To make a long story short: SP had had different paint schemes on different trains, Daylight, Overland, Sunset etc. But with the decline in rail passenger services in the 1950's there was more intermixing of cars between the different trains, and they decided to standardize with the bloody nose and silver scheme.

As I recall the E units didn't last too long on the Sierra and Cascade runs since they are built for speed, not hill-climbing, with relatively high HP per axle.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Didn't think I'd find one of these*_

Detail Associates horns are the best available.
They're Delrin, in kit form, and very highly detailed.
The manifold, bracket and bugles are separate assembly pieces, that glue together to make a great looking horn.
The only downside is, Delrin doesn't paint as easily as styrene. It absolutely must be primed.
The price sticker is from the 1990's. They've more than tripled since then.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*M5 horn assembly*_

Detail Associates horns are Delrin, in kit form.
Manifold, bracket, and bugles are separate injection moldings.
Makes a very nicely detailed assembly.

SP E7's were delivered with twin single Blatt horns in 1947, and then equipped with M5's in '58.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

BTW, the steamer in the background is a Bowser Atlantic (brass-frame version).
It's a great runner, and pretty well detailed as-is.
I'm installing the Super Detail Kit #100610 for a friend... many nice details, that bring it up to modern standards. Colored jewels for loco & tender marker lights, detailed generator, brass bell and pull-cord, compressor piping, cut/lift bars, MU hoses, etc.
The tender's in the paint booth.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Letterbashing Pullman coaches*_

I've got three unlettered 72' heavyweight Bachman coaches, in Pullman Green.
They're very nice models, with detailed and lighted interiors.
Not as well detailed as Rivarossi, BLI or MTH cars, but they're sweet rollers, and very high quality coaches. Suitable for any discriminating modeler.

They'll be lettered as PULLMAN coaches.
• YELLOWSTONE
• SAN FRANSISCO
• LAKE HURON

One will be consisted into _"The Camel"_ mail train, and the other two will be used for regular passenger service.
They'll blend well with my MTH Pullman sleepers.


----------

